# Rocks



## Parallaxus (Apr 21, 2014)

I'm having a real difficult time finding a place in the GTA for nice aquarium rocks at reasonable prices.

Can anyone make any suggestions on where I can go in the GTA?

Seeking rocks like the ones used in these videos


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I have a few dragon stones. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Parallaxus (Apr 21, 2014)

matti2uude said:


> I have a few dragon stones.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the offer, but not exactly what I'm looking for.

Cheers


----------



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

Those rocks look like granite - in the second video he even mentions he got them from New England so its a safe bet thats what they are. You can probably find some at a garden center for a reasonable price.


----------



## Parallaxus (Apr 21, 2014)

I'm shocked at how expensive rock is here in the GTA.
Most garden centers don't open until April, so I'm stuck with pet shops and a few local landscaping places.

If I can't find nice rocks at reasonable prices soon, I'll probably just make my own from Styrofoam and Quikrete 

Cheers


----------



## Parallaxus (Apr 21, 2014)

I think I've found what I'm looking for!
Photos soon


----------



## garwood (Oct 27, 2012)

depends on what fish are goin in. if Africans you can try Frontenac weathered stone from landscape store.


----------

